# Bike Fitting



## bad91 (May 20, 2009)

Any suggestions or recommendations for a good bike fitter in the LA area? thx


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bad91 said:


> Any suggestions or recommendations for a good bike fitter in the LA area? thx


try Nate @ Helen's in Santa Monica

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=123628

http://www.yelp.com/biz/nate-loyal-santa-monica


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Ron Peterson @ Cynergy Cycles


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

tonytourist said:


> Ron Peterson @ Cynergy Cycles


aka the guy who's face went through the doctor's rear window on Mandeville Cyn.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

http://www.maxperformancebikefit.com/


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I should add that I am very weary about bike fitters at bike stores. The reason is you never know whether they are telling you stuff in order to upgrade (with their store naturally) to sell you stuff, or because it is needed. I looked around a bit, and found Mike Mckovich at max performance because while he does the fitting at various stores around LA area, he is not there to sell you a bike. His main business is coaching and bike fitting, and nutrition products. 

He fitted me to my bike. I rode a 58cm at the time, and I should have been on a 56. But he fitted me as best he could, and mailed my measurements to me so that when I did upgrade (which I did - to a cervelo) I could use the measurements there. There is no pressure from him to buy this or that product. To me that was a big bonus, because it suggested he was there to help me.


The gist of this is he very good and I would highly recommend him.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> aka the guy who's face went through the doctor's rear window on Mandeville Cyn.


Not that it matters, but that would be him.


----------

